# Y ustedes ¿que suelen preparar para la cena de año nuevo?



## Daniel Meza (Dic 28, 2012)

Primero que nada felices fiestas, hace rato que me disponía a comer aún de la comida sobrante de la cena de navidad (el famoso recalentado) me pregunté, ¿que se suele hacer en otras ciudades para estas fechas?, aparte del famoso pavo y demás.
Es pues por eso que abrí este tema para compartir acerca de los diferentes platillos que suelen preparar (y comer obviamente) para estas fechas 

Pues empezando con el tema, les dejo parte del menú que se acostumbra a comer acá en el estado de México.

Comienzo con el famoso Pozole, este nunca puede faltar en la cena (al menos desde que tengo memoria mi familia siempre lo ha hecho). Puede variar en su preparación pero el tradicional es el de color rojo y con mucho maíz, puede llevar carne de pollo o cerdo; normalmente se le añade al plato lechuga, rábanos, cebolla, algunas gotas de limón y orégano. Suele acompañarse con tostadas con crema y guacamole (una especie de salsa hecha con aguacate y picante).







Después se tiene la famosa "Tinga". No es más que pollo deshebrado bañado con salsa de jitomate y cebolla. Es sevido en tostadas y a gusto de cada quien se le añade queso, crema, lechuga, cebolla y un largo etc...






Luego tenemos los "Romeritos" (que no son mucho mucho de mi agrado jeje). En su preparación se utilizan las famosas hojas de "Romerito" una especie de quelite; se le acompaña con papas, camarones, cacahuate, alméndras sal y pimienta







Ya por último se tiene la ensalada de manzana con crema. Cada quien la prepara a su antojo, lleva manzana, crema, azúcar, miel, fresas, trocitos de nuez, avellana, pasas y en algunos casos cacahuate.







Seguramente a más de uno se le abrió el apetito con estos platillos , pero me gustaría conocer los de otros lugares. Igual y me faltaron  varios otros pero digamos que estos son los principales (o eso creo).

Saludos y buen inicio de año 2013


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

en argentina lo mas clásico ,asado,chorizos,lechón,cordero.empanadas, ensalada rusa y vitel tone




























el vitel tone es lengua de vaca con mayonesa


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2012)

¿ Y por que otro tema sobre comida ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

porque este no es de recetas ?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 28, 2012)

Ese lechón si que se antoja   y ese tal "Vitel Tone" me gustaría probarlo, ¿esas "bolitas" verdes que son?



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que otro tema sobre comida ?



Siempre pienso en comida, jaja, naah preferí hacer este apartado al de las recetas, digamos este es "por temporada"


----------



## maton00 (Dic 28, 2012)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Ese lechón si que se antoja   y ese tal "Vitel Tone" me gustaría probarlo, ¿esas "bolitas" verdes que son?
> 
> 
> 
> Siempre pienso en comida, jaja, naah preferí hacer este apartado al de las recetas, digamos este es "por temporada"


se llaman alcaparras o alcaparrones son como una especie de aceituna, un poco agridulces y  bañadas en agua con sal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2012)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> . . . .¿esas "bolitas" verdes que son?



*Alcaparras (Capparis spinosa)*


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 28, 2012)

Ahora entiendo, esa nos las conocía, pues será cuestión de probarlas... ¿y usted Sr Fogonazo, que piensa preparar para la cena de año nuevo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

también conocidas por arvejas,lo de color najanja son zanahorias,lo blanco papa 
https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...A&biw=1020&bih=608&sei=9UHeUNH9JZSm8ASSnoHoCw




.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> también conocidas por arvejas,lo de color najanja son zanahorias,lo blanco papa .....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

me referia a la ensalada rusa ,en casa también le ponen huevo duro,pero en la foto no tiene


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 28, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


>



Supongo los ingredientes de la ensalada Rusa.. 



> también conocidas por arvejas,lo de color najanja son zanahorias,lo blanco papa
> https://www.google.com.ar/search?cli...JZSm8ASSnoHoCw
> 
> 
> ...



Esos parecen más ser chícharos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2013)

Como hoy por estas latitudes estuvo fresco, se presentó bien para un sacrificio a los dioses de la "Gula" 

Así que asalté el freezer y me hice una paella con pollo, calamares, mejillones, berberechos, almejas y langostinos.

​


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 1, 2013)

Jaja nah.... en serio tienes todas esas cosas comúnmente en el freezer? 



Lo que es la vida de un moderador....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2013)

y que tiene de raro ?donde sino en el frezer ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2013)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Jaja nah.... en serio tienes todas esas cosas comúnmente en el freezer?


Normalmente tengo esas y varias otras cosas.
Tengo un freezer y un pozo de frío que momentáneamente está inoperante porque se le quemó el motor en Navidad.


> . . . .Lo que es la vida de un moderador....


No te creas que la vida del Moderador es tan sencilla, ¿ Tienes idea del trabajo que represente recorrer todas mis propiedades para verificar que están en orden ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2013)

yo te ayudo, nomas pido dos sanwich al dia


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 2, 2013)

Todo un verdadero manjar ese plato 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo te ayudo, nomas pido dos sanwich al dia



jaja yo igual, y solo pido un poco del recalentado


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 2, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como hoy por estas latitudes estuvo fresco, se presentó bien para un sacrificio a los dioses de la "Gula"
> 
> Así que asalté el freezer y me hice una paella con pollo, calamares, mejillones, berberechos, almejas y langostinos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85931​




Fogonazo pero comete alguito no????

En mi casa mi hermana nos deleito con un delicioso pavo relleno!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2013)

yo la única ves que comí pavo relleno me lo invito mi ex-vecino peruano,delicioso ,no se que tenia ,pero muy muy rico¡¡¡
(siempre garroneando jajaja)


----------

